# Your newest CoCom



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2016)

As an Air Force guy I have to laugh hysterically reading this.

Further proof gates was a jackass as SecDef.


Senate Armed Services Committee Chairman Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) said Tuesday he will propose using the 2017 National Defense Authorization Act to make US Cyber Command a unified combatant command. CYBERCOM is currently a sub-unified command subordinate to US Strategic Command. McCain suggested he and SASC ranking member Sen. Jack Reed (D-R.I.) would make the proposal together. In response, Reed didn't fully commit. "Well, I think so, sir," he told McCain. "I think that's something we're going to consider. But I think it's valuable to have Adm. [Michael] Rogers' comments today and consider them as we go forward." When Reed earlier asked Rogers, head of CYBERCOM and director of the National Security Agency, whether the command is mature enough for unified-command status, Rogers responded: "Yes." He argued in favor of the move. "My input to the process has been the combatant commander designation would allow us to be faster, which would generate better mission outcomes," he said. "I would also argue that the department's processes of budget, prioritization, strategy, policy are all generally structured to enable direct combatant commander input." Then-CYBERCOM chief Army Gen. Keith Alexander favored the move in October 2013, but said he would not propose the change for a couple of years.


----------



## AWP (Apr 6, 2016)

You get a 4 star slot. You get a 4 star slot and you get a 4 star slot.... everybody gets a 4 star slot.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2016)

"Gentlemen...we have to protect our phony/baloney jobs." -- Gov William J. LePetomane


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> You get a 4 star slot. You get a 4 star slot and you get a 4 star slot.... everybody gets a 4 star slot.


I'm laughing because SecDef Gates shut the AF down when they tried to create an AF Cyber Command (now 24th AF) only to see this happen.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> You get a 4 star slot. You get a 4 star slot and you get a 4 star slot.... everybody gets a 4 star slot.



Maybe it's a 3-star slot...

_"...Instead, some four-star leadership positions at combatant commands will be filled by three-star officers in the future to help streamline management at headquarters..."_

Carter proposes sweeping changes to military command structure


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Maybe it's a 3-star slot...
> 
> _"...Instead, some four-star leadership positions at combatant commands will be filled by three-star officers in the future to help streamline management at headquarters..."_
> 
> Carter proposes sweeping changes to military command structure


Do away with numbered armies as a start.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> "Gentlemen...we have to protect our phony/baloney jobs." -- Gov William J. LePetomane



An honest, fun loving Gov. Almost like Clinton : 



.


----------



## Etype (Apr 7, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> You get a 4 star slot. You get a 4 star slot and you get a 4 star slot.... everybody gets a 4 star slot.


How many did we have during WWII? you know, back when we used to win wars.

I think the Army had 6-ish.


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2016)

Etype said:


> How many did we have during WWII? you know, back when we used to win wars.
> 
> I think the Army had 6-ish.



I thought there were more, but couldn't remember. I had to look it up.

I count 12 Army and four AAF. Four of those (3 Army and 1 AAF) were 5-stars before the end of the war. We've had 52 promoted or in place since 9/11. Wiki lists 12 Army 4-stars currently serving.

The AF has had 54 4-stars on duty or promoted since 9/11 and 12 currently serving.

The Navy had 15 during WWII, 37 on or since 9/11, and 10 currently serving.

No one cares about the Marine Corps. They can't read this anyway. 

Looking at WWII and today, 4 of those Army generals were support/ HQ types and the other 8 held combat commands. Today maybe half of those are staff/ HQ positions and I include CoCom's under "combat" commanders due to the nature of the war. We traded Army/ Army Group commander for entities like ForsCom.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 10, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> No one cares about the Marine Corps. They can't read this anyway. .



We have ten fingers so we can easily count to three.


----------

